# the six 6 rule



## Deleted member 11604 (Apr 11, 2021)

We should all go for it
6feet (with shoes and lift)
6psl
6figure (moneymaxing forum)
6pack 
6inches dick (Pe to increase dick size)
6 female orbiters.

we should all go for this, if you're not phisically deformed, and or too much low iq, you should be able to get at least 3 of them with a lot of time and work.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 11, 2021)

I have everything but unfortunately my cock is 7.23 inches


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 11, 2021)

unfortunately I follow the seven 7 rule


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 11, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> We should all go for it
> 6feet (with shoes and lift)
> 6psl
> 6figure (moneymaxing forum)
> ...


Reasonable goal bhai, I am not 6' and my GFs boyfriend is 6'1''.

Also I dont think I have any female orbiters (but I guess in a covid world most people won't) and I also don't have a 6pack and my genetics mean I can never get more than 4.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 11, 2021)

6’0 - Not enough. 
6psl - Not enough.
6 figures - Not enough.
6 pack - Yeah, this one’s alright.
6 inches - Not enough.
6 female orbiters - Not enough.


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Apr 11, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> my GFs boyfriend is 6'1''.


over


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 11, 2021)

The 100 rule
I got 99 problems but PSL ain't one


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 11, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> 6’0 - Not enough.
> 6psl - Not enough.
> 6 figures - Not enough.
> 6 pack - Yeah, this one’s alright.
> ...


how is 6 psl, 6 figures not enough. This is enough for you to have a pretty good life tbh and mog 99% of males


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 11, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> GFs boyfriend is 6'1''.


GF's boyfriend, wtf jfl


----------



## Lihito (Apr 11, 2021)

Lemme just grow real quick


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Apr 11, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> 6’0 - Not enough.
> 6psl - Not enough.
> 6 figures - Not enough.
> 6 pack - Yeah, this one’s alright.
> ...







" guys I'm only 6foot tall and 6psl, i only make 300 000$ per year, andI only fuck 6 different women on a daily basis, it's so over for me, I will rot on .co for the rest of my life it's over"


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 11, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> 6’0 - Not enough.
> 6psl - Not enough.
> 6 figures - Not enough.
> 6 pack - Yeah, this one’s alright.
> ...


6 figures is not enough for Alexanderr Luthor


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 11, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> 6’0 - Not enough.
> 6psl - Not enough.
> 6 figures - Not enough.
> 6 pack - Yeah, this one’s alright.
> ...


7 rule or death. 
Besides cock ofcourse, since the minimum is 10x7 nowadays


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 11, 2021)

Knight said:


> 6 figures is not enough for Alexanderr Luthor


It’s not.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 11, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> View attachment 1085525
> " guys I'm only 6foot tall and 6psl, i only make 300 000$ per year, andI only fuck 6 different women on a daily basis, it's so over for me, I will rot on .co for the rest of my life it's over"


Feel his pain (except I'm not 6')


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 11, 2021)

I have:

6 foot 4 height
6 inch x 6 inch dick

I can get all the rest except for 6 PSL.


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Apr 11, 2021)

tfw the first post get more reacts than your thread




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Apr 11, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> 6inches dick


over


----------



## pizza (Apr 11, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> if you're not phisically deformed


never begun


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 11, 2021)

indeed
its six feet under for the most of us


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm 6feet with a little extra insole and am still a manlet it's over


----------



## fogdart (Apr 11, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> I have:
> 
> 6 foot 4 height
> 6 inch x 6 inch dick
> ...


6inch BP length will look smaller on a 6’4” frame.

Refer to my dickpill thread
https://looksmax.org/threads/fds-is...ead-and-their-sub-for-your-sanity-pls.328607/


----------



## Selinity (Apr 11, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> 6’0 - Not enough.
> 6psl - Not enough.
> 6 figures - Not enough.
> 6 pack - Yeah, this one’s alright.
> ...


You know it's bad when even the mods start telling you to stop coping jfl


----------



## beastmax (Apr 12, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> 7 rule or death.
> Besides cock ofcourse, since the minimum is 10x7 nowadays


Just have a 99.99999 percentile dick


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 12, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> 6feet (with shoes and lift)


I'm 6'2" barefoot.


FromNormietoChad said:


> 6psl


I'm -6 PSL anime faced subhuman.


FromNormietoChad said:


> 6figure (moneymaxing forum)









FromNormietoChad said:


> 6pack


I'll get it eventually 😣😭😭


FromNormietoChad said:


> 6inches dick (Pe to increase dick size)


I can give 6 extra inches to anyone who needs them.


FromNormietoChad said:


> 6 female orbiters.


Done


FromNormietoChad said:


> we should all go for this, if you're not phisically deformed, and or too much low iq, you should be able to get at least 3 of them with a lot of time and work.


I got the second highest T and IQ on the forum.


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 12, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> 6feet (with shoes and lift)


Thanks for clarifying that lifts + shoes count in these calculations, I was about to have an anxiety attack


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 14, 2021)

fogdart said:


> 6inch BP length will look smaller on a 6’4” frame.
> 
> Refer to my dickpill thread
> https://looksmax.org/threads/fds-is...ead-and-their-sub-for-your-sanity-pls.328607/


Unless you're trying to be a bull who cucks ugly married men by fucking their wives to fulfill their cuckold fantasy, it doesn't matter whether or not you have a big penis, as long as it's not below average. Average is 5 inches length, 4 inches girth, I'm 6 inches length, 6 inches girth, so definitely above average.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> how is 6 psl, 6 figures not enough. This is enough for you to have a pretty good life tbh and mog 99% of males


I kind of agree with him, 6 figures don't mean shit to get a girl to value you. Only point money can start to mean something is if you're worth 9 figures plus IF you have fame/status with it, otherwise you need 10 figures minimum.

I earn well into 6 figures and I'm absolute garbage in most females eyes, POSSIBLY because I don't have 6pack and am probably only 5.5 PSL.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Unless you're trying to be a bull who cucks ugly married men by fucking their wives to fulfill their cuckold fantasy, it doesn't matter whether or not you have a big penis, as long as it's not below average. Average is 5 inches length, 4 inches girth, I'm 6 inches length, 6 inches girth, so definitely above average.


Not true due to bias. 
A lot of foids, especially the ones who see themselves as high value, will have fucked 15+ guys therefore will likely have fucked a massive dick.

From that point on they hate and resent any guy with not a massive dick, and will maybe at best tolerate them for an LTR


----------



## Bitch (Apr 15, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> 6inches dick


----------



## john2 (Apr 15, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> View attachment 1091749


8 inches of length is the very minimum you should have in 2021.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> 8 inches of length is the very minimum you should have in 2021.


_



_


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _
> View attachment 1091767
> _


Can you explain that graph?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> 8 inches of length is the very minimum you should have in 2021.


what about over 7?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> View attachment 1091749


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> I kind of agree with him, 6 figures don't mean shit to get a girl to value you. Only point money can start to mean something is if you're worth 9 figures plus IF you have fame/status with it, otherwise you need 10 figures minimum.
> 
> I earn well into 6 figures and I'm absolute garbage in most females eyes, POSSIBLY because I don't have 6pack and am probably only 5.5 PSL.


lol body is irrelevant in comparison to face, height and dick.

I doubt you're 5.5 psl, pm pics man. If you are actually are that's more than enough to get some IOIs and a decent gf.


----------



## john2 (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what about over 7?


If you have an NBPEL (none bone pressed erect length) of at least 7.0 inches, then you are not mind blowing, but still enjoyable.
As long as you are not below 6 inches NBPEL, you are still alive in the game.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> I kind of agree with him, 6 figures don't mean shit to get a girl to value you. Only point money can start to mean something is if you're worth 9 figures plus IF you have fame/status with it, otherwise you need 10 figures minimum.


That's if you're trying to attract gold digging high status women a million miles out of your league. JFL it sounds like you're mad bc u don't have enough money to betabuxx. That's enough money to have a good life, some enjoyment, etc. Not everyone can be a 400k+ person in regards to salary.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> If you have an NBPEL (none bone pressed erect length) of at least 7.0 inches, then you are not mind blowing, but still enjoyable.
> As long as you are not below 6 inches NBPEL, you are still alive in the game.


wdym by non pone pressed erect length. Do you mean flaccid?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> As long as you are not below 6 inches NBPEL, *you are still alive in the game.*


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Apr 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> I kind of agree with him, 6 figures don't mean shit to get a girl to value you. Only point money can start to mean something is if you're worth 9 figures plus IF you have fame/status with it, otherwise you need 10 figures minimum.
> 
> I earn well into 6 figures and I'm absolute garbage in most females eyes, POSSIBLY because I don't have 6pack and am probably only 5.5 PSL.






this is a 5,5 psl, if you're not better looking you'r not a 5,5
making at least 100 000 per year= 8K per month.
is enough, making more is completely useless, because you' will already be able to buy everything you want, and get a good apartement.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Unless you're trying to be a bull who cucks ugly married men by fucking their wives to fulfill their cuckold fantasy, it doesn't matter whether or not you have a big penis, as long as it's not below average. Average is 5 inches length, 4 inches girth, I'm 6 inches length, 6 inches girth, so definitely above average.


Hypergamy is on another level in the 2020s, that's not enough bruh. 6 inches, jfl you can still get memed in 2021, that's how f**ked up shit is. 6 inches girth is definently good, ngl but you need to be at least 7.5 minimum nowadays.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> View attachment 1092061
> this is a 5,5 psl, if you're not better looking you'r not a 5,5
> making at least 100 000 per year= 8K per month.
> is enough, making more is completely useless, because you' will already be able to buy everything you want, and get a good apartement.


im 5.5 psl


----------



## john2 (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> wdym by non pone pressed erect length. Do you mean flaccid?


Bruh, no offence but you need to read my post again.

I literally said NBPEL (non bone-pressed erect length). How could I be talking about flaccid length when I clearly used the word 'erect'?
To measure your NBPEL penis size... just vertically place a ruler next to your erect penis but don't forcefully push it down to your pubic bone.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> Bruh, no offence but you need to read my post again.
> 
> I literally said NBPEL (non bone-pressed erect length). How could I be talking about flaccid length when I clearly used the word 'erect'?
> To measure your NBPEL penis size... just vertically place a ruler next to your erect penis but don't forcefully push it down to your pubic bone.


JFL im sub 7 NBPEL but im in puberty, prolly one of the youngest users here, am i still alive, jfl


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> you are still alive in the game.


JFL this last part makes me feel like im in some elimination do or die game jfl


----------



## john2 (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> JFL this last part makes me feel like im in some elimination do or die game jfl


Well technically you are. If you are sexually unattractive and not dimorphic... girls will wish you never existed and you are eliminated from the game of dating and casual sex.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Can you explain that graph?


_A 6 inch penis fails to reach the G spot, meanwhile a 7 inch penis does. A 10 inch penis can reach the A spot, which hides even deeper than the G spot._


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> Well technically you are. If you are sexually unattractive and not dimorphic... girls will wish you never existed and you are eliminated from the game of dating and casual sex.


Not a molecule bro, this is just insane


You mentioned sexually unattractive and un dimorphic what about prettyboys and I noticed more prime girls 16-23 they like those type of guys and even more girls nowadays. The more masculine dudes attract older women, so....


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _A 6 inch penis fails to reach the G spot, meanwhile a 7 inch penis does. A 10 inch penis can reach the A spot, which hides even deeper than the G spot._


OMFG wtf, I don't even think a women can take an 10 incher, wouldn't that ruin her severely jfl. So what are the requirements to run big dick game and stay alive, and what are the _"*it's over's" & death sentences?*_


----------



## john2 (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Not a molecule bro, this is just insane
> 
> 
> You mentioned sexually unattractive and un dimorphic what about prettyboys and I noticed more prime girls 16-23 they like those type of guys and even more girls nowadays. The more masculine dudes attract older women, so....


That is because those 'prettyboys' are only good looking males with LOW dimorphism and high trust features.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> That is because those 'prettyboys' are only good looking males with LOW dimorphism and high trust features.


So doesn't that negate your initial point


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> I have:
> 
> 6 foot 4 height
> 6 inch x 6 inch dick
> ...


You coping subsling you're either wearing lifts or stilts jfl, I've seen u many, you're not 6'4, jfl 5'10 maybe 5'11 (that's being generous) *TOPS*

6 inch dick is not enough nowadays. Your Girth can carry you but some girls still won't be satisfied due to the insane standards. Also 6 inch dick looks micro if you're muh "6'4" (which I highly doubt) This is irrelevant bc you're 4 psl max and looks aspie asf anyways


----------



## john2 (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> So doesn't that negate your initial point


Read my posts properly. It doesn't negate my initial point. I said if you are unattractive and not dimorphic, then you're screwed. Pretty boys are dimorphic, but not as much as a masc, DOM chad. Prettyboys have high trust features.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> Read my posts properly. It doesn't negate my initial point. I said if you are unattractive and not dimorphic, then you're screwed. Pretty boys are dimorphic, but not as much as a masc, DOM chad. Prettyboys have high trust features.


How are pretty boys dimorphic jfl

Also are high trust or low trust features ideal?


For broad appeal, maximum validation, and slaying prime women, in your opinion is prime prettyboy or Prime DOM Chad ideal?


----------



## john2 (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> How are pretty boys dimorphic jfl
> 
> Also are high trust or low trust features ideal?
> 
> ...


Everybody is dimorphic. Some are highly dimorphic, some aren't. Pretty boys have low dimorphism, but they still have dimorphism. If they didn't have dimorphism at all, they'll look partly female and mainly androgynous.
Low Trust features are ideal, but not at an extreme cause you don't want to look like a low class ogre.
Prime DOM chad is ideal. Looking young and masculine at the same time is universally ideal.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> OMFG wtf, I don't even think a women can take an 10 incher, wouldn't that ruin her severely jfl. So what are the requirements to run big dick game and stay alive, and what are the _"*it's over's" & death sentences?*_


_Some good threads about this:_









Tinder Experiment: Big Dick/Bulge Game Day 1


Was curious after @Vvvvxxxx results wanted to see if I could replicate with non-bbc This is the main picture used. Bio was "Not looking for a wife. Size queens swipe right" Results after 12 hours In b4 they are all landwhales cope Obviously not all look like this. He is a PSL 5-5.5...




looksmax.org












Semi-successful bulge game experiment on tinder. Dicklets don't enter [PICS]


So @Vvvvxxxx made a famous thread on lookism some months ago about the bulge game on tinder. I decided to replicate this experiment myself last night using Tinder Gold in a different city because I'm high inhib to do it in my city (GF might find out). My experiment wasn't as successful as...




looksmax.org









Big Dick Game on Tinder


Decided to make a bulge pic my top picture. Was bored on a Sunday afternoon. The response levels were crazy lmao. The dickpill still surprises me even though I benefit from it. Just shows how strong the blue pill conditioning is. Omw to go fuck one of the thots as I type this JFL.




lookism.net









Big Dick Game Update: Day 2


Big dick is the final piece to the puzzle. No wonder it’s glorified in all cultures. Thank God for my genetics. I’m going to have a line up to fuck everyday for the next two weeks at this rate.




lookism.net


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> Everybody is dimorphic. Some are highly dimorphic, some aren't. Pretty boys have low dimorphism, but they still have dimorphism. If they didn't have dimorphism at all, they'll look partly female and mainly androgynous.
> Low Trust features are ideal, but not at an extreme cause you don't want to look like a low class ogre.
> Prime DOM chad is ideal. Looking young and masculine at the same time is universally ideal.



Can you post some examples of Prime DOM (maesthetic) Chads


----------



## john2 (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Can you post some examples of Prime DOM (maesthetic) Chads


Just search up Hernan Drago (the model) and look at his pics when he was in his prime. David Gandy is a good example too.


----------



## Preston (Apr 15, 2021)

@john2 666 is the devil's number amirite?


----------



## john2 (Apr 15, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> @john2 666 is the devil's number amirite?


Ha bhai, tu sahi hai.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _Some good threads about this:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen all of those threads several times. Any more threads?


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> lol body is irrelevant in comparison to face, height and dick.
> 
> I doubt you're 5.5 psl, pm pics man. If you are actually are that's more than enough to get some IOIs and a decent gf.


I have a very decent GF, prob top twentile.
I can get IOIs from foids, WHO WANT TO BE MY GF, that's not what the game is about.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

john2 said:


> Just search up Hernan Drago (the model) and look at his pics when he was in his prime. David Gandy is a good example too.










Although Aspie AF smile lmao

He's insane bruh


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> I have a very decent GF, prob top twentile.
> I can get IOIs from foids, WHO WANT TO BE MY GF, that's not what the game is about.


huh?


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> That's if you're trying to attract gold digging high status women a million miles out of your league. JFL it sounds like you're mad bc u don't have enough money to betabuxx. That's enough money to have a good life, some enjoyment, etc. Not everyone can be a 400k+ person in regards to salary.


Think you got it twisted, I'm mad because I can't get a girl who is only into me for randomness, as opposed to betabuxxing.

What I meant by the above point was women don't register you as 'rich' unless you have 100m USD in th bank, or at least on paper, even if a foid only earns $20k USD a year.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> View attachment 1092061
> this is a 5,5 psl, if you're not better looking you'r not a 5,5
> making at least 100 000 per year= 8K per month.
> is enough, making more is completely useless, because you' will already be able to buy everything you want, and get a good apartement.


I live in an expensive city lol.
I certainly can't afford anything I want, I'm too tired up in various projects and quite leveraged too fml.
I don't think that guy is 5.5PSL, I'd say he's 6 or even 6.5


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _
> View attachment 1091767
> _


Fuck dickpill has absolutely ruined me, I'm even spazzing out and having episodes with my GF because of it


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Fuck dickpill has absolutely ruined me, I'm even spazzing out and having episodes with my GF because of it


Brutal man, what's ur stats if u don't mind (no homo)


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Think you got it twisted, I'm mad because I can't get a girl who is only into me for randomness, as opposed to betabuxxing.
> 
> What I meant by the above point was women don't register you as 'rich' unless you have 100m USD in th bank, or at least on paper, even if a foid only earns $20k USD a year.


I see where you're coming from.

Define "randomness", like a girl who's into your _*personality, jfl*_


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Brutal man, what's ur stats if u don't mind (no homo)


Bpl is just a tad over 6 inches, circumference is not great, most dildos are fatter for sure, and GF has had a lot so had bigger.

In the past I never had issues cos foids seemed to enjoy it, but now I'm worried they were all faking. Plus when we were kids and compared amongst ourselves I was bigger than average (no homo)


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> I see where you're coming from.
> 
> Define "randomness", like a girl who's into your _*personality, jfl*_


A girl who's NOT into my personality Bhai jfl


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 15, 2021)

PSL 6 alone is enough for you to live a life above the absolute majority of men, being PSL 6 and 6 foot would make you a demigod walking. 6 figures and 6 inch dick in comparison would be nothing but nice optionals.


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Jun 3, 2021)

Patient A said:


> I have everything but unfortunately my cock is 7.23 inches


Over


----------



## Hollywood (Jun 6, 2021)

Not for chicks just for yourself tbh


----------



## rolloftape (Jun 6, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> unfortunately I follow the seven 7 rule


Over


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jun 6, 2021)

0


----------

